# Installing Troughers



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Installing a bunch of troughers (spelling?) 2x4 Fixtures at work into the grid. Wondering if there are some tricks to getting them in a little easier. Without damaging the grid/ scraping the fixture.

Currently I just put them up at an angle so they don't touch the grid and drop them down. Though sometimes its a little awkward. :whistling2:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just searched for "troffer" and a bunch of stuff came up. :wallbash:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Be careful some are very sharp on the edges, and blood is not a good look on them or the floor, carpet, walls, desks etc... . Make sure you support them by clips, wires or whatever the local AHJ requires.


----------



## Darkjim (Aug 7, 2009)

Patience and a good pair of gloves. If you have someone that is good on stilts, it goes alot quicker.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Uhhh....They've been illegal for quite a few years.Were they ever legal?You're an instructor?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Uhhh....They've been illegal for quite a few years.Were they ever legal?You're an instructor?


Stilts are illegal (only if you get hurt) in CA, but that doesn't mean they are illegal everywhere.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Gloves and practice. I remember the first one I put in whoop my a$$ now they are a piece of cake.


----------



## Darkjim (Aug 7, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Uhhh....They've been illegal for quite a few years.Were they ever legal?You're an instructor?


They are not illegal here. And I don't recommend them if you never used them before, it takes practice.


----------



## exploreralpha (Dec 7, 2009)

Two guys, one on stilts and one handing the lights will go 5 times faster than 2 guys on ladders. If you know someone who has experience on stilts that is. Otherwise just make sure you have gloves, leather or G-techs, and keep going. It's tedious, I've installed hundreds of the damned things.

Aaron


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Preferrably two of them. One to work off of, and the other to carry a couple dozen fixtures.

Plus, some grunt to push 'em around and hand you the fixtures.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Preferrably two of them. One to work off of, and the other to carry a couple dozen fixtures.
> 
> Plus, some grunt to push 'em around and hand you the fixtures.


After all these years, the best set up I seemed to ever have was a ladder and a cart. A buddy of mine, who is a painter, let me borrow his 6' scaffold for about 4 months to do a job. Open, exposed ceiling. Everything surface mount. The scafolding was the best thing ever. I kept wondering, why we don't use them more often. I have never worked for anybody who even owned a scaffold.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> ........I have never worked for anybody who even owned a scaffold.


I own one. Brand spanking new. Took it to the job site. Someone else decided they needed it more than I did.









Now I just say I _used_ to own one.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Installing lights off stilts? All I have to say is that is a very bad idea. I'm trying to be nice.. There aren't really any shortcuts to installing 2x4's. Just wear gloves. Use a ladder and learn from doing.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I live in the most litigious state in the union. If a tradesman were to even attempt to use them here,you would be very firmly,yet politely set straight.After that,you'd be removed from the job.I was on a job years ago where a taper was seriously injured from a fall while wearing them.
In addition,some electrical contractors,upon the advice of their legal counsel,no longer use scaffolding.A contractor I worked for a few years back no longer allows the use of utility type knives due to the number of guys cutting themselves while stripping/prepping wire.We could use our own folding knife,or a dedicated "skinning" knife provided by the company.The fear of lawsuits is what drives many safety issues,not necessarily concern for workers.Steve.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Preferrably two of them. One to work off of, and the other to carry a couple dozen fixtures.
> 
> Plus, some grunt to push 'em around and hand you the fixtures.


 

I agree 100% this is the best way to go.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Currently all I have access to is a 6 foot ladder. Grid is a at 8 feet. I open the fixture up then put my leather gloves on at the last possible second so as to not get finger prints on the fixture. I then proceed with it up the ladder and kind of roll it in. Getting easier with time. :thumbup: Thankfully if I do scratch any of the grid there is access to scraps of it as the ceiling guys are still here. I borrow some after they leave and put it in. :whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Remember if they are parabolic fixtures, leave the plastic on, until the very last day.

You're lucky your on an 8' grid. Try lugging around a 12' ladder all day dropping fixtures in a 15' ceiling.


----------

